# Verschachtelte for Schleifen



## Simon100 (4. Dez 2011)

Guten Abend,

hätte mal eine frage und zwar sollte ich ein Programm schreiben mit zwei verschachtelten for Schleifen die das klein einmaleins ausgeben aber nur die 3er bis 7er reihe.


Das normale Programm würde so aussehen, aber ich weiß nicht genau wie ich das jetzt machen soll das er mir nur die 3 bis 7er reihe ausgibt.


[JAVA=1]public class GeschachtelteSchleife2 {

   public static void main (String args[]) {

     int i,j;

for (i=1; i<10; i++)  {

 for (j=1; j<10; j++) System.out.print(i*j+" ");            // gib eine Zeile des Einmaleins aus



    System.out.println("");                                  // neue Zeile anfangen.
}
}
}

[/code]


Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiter helfen. und wie würdet ihr das machen das alle zahlen in einer reihe sind so zb. 

[JAVA=42]3  6  9 12
4  8 12 16 
5 10 15 20[/code]


lg Simon


----------



## Final_Striker (4. Dez 2011)

Simon100 hat gesagt.:


> und wie würdet ihr das machen das alle zahlen in einer reihe sind so zb.



Wie wäre es damit die Start- und Abruchbedingungen der Schleifen anzupassen?


----------



## Marcinek (4. Dez 2011)

Ich würde die SuFu nehmen

http://www.java-forum.org/java-basics-anfaenger-themen/100293-einmaleins.html

Ich würde mir denken: Hmm.. Bin ich der einzige, der das machen will auf der welt? ---NEINNNN. Andere Leute werden es auch schon gemacht haben. Wie findet man sie?*


----------



## ARadauer (4. Dez 2011)

Du gehst ja von 1 bis 10 und innen auch von 1 bis 10. Aber du willst ja nur von 3 bis 8
Und ich würde auch den code sauber einrücken...


```
public class GeschachtelteSchleife2 {

	public static void main(String args[]) {

		int i, j;

		for (i = 3; i <= 7; i++) {

			for (j = 1; j <= 10; j++)
				System.out.print(i * j + " "); // gib eine Zeile des Einmaleins aus

			System.out.println(""); // neue Zeile anfangen.
		}
	}
}
```


----------



## ARadauer (4. Dez 2011)

Marcinek hat gesagt.:


> Ich würde die SuFu nehmen


Der von dir gepostete link bringt ihm genau gar nix...


----------



## Simon100 (4. Dez 2011)

danke ARadauer, ich hatte auch paar sachen versucht aber mir ist nicht aufgefallen das ich die Vorzeichen ( < > = ) ändern muss.

und damit die in einer spalte sind müsste das ja ok sein oder geht es noch einfacher ??


[JAVA=1]public class GeschachtelteSchleife3 {

    public static void main(String args[]) {

        int i, j;

        for (i = 3; i <= 7; i++) {

            for (j = 1; j <= 10; j++) {


              if( i * j < 10) System.out.print( " ");
              if( i * j < 100) System.out.print( " ");

              System.out.print( " " + i * j);
			  }

            System.out.println(""); // neue Zeile anfangen.
        }
    }
}             [/code]


----------



## ARadauer (4. Dez 2011)

mhn einfacher... naja sauberer... aber obs einfacher ist...
System.out.printf("%3d" ,i * j); beachte das f bei print... was ist das %3d?
Formatter (Java 2 Platform SE 5.0)


----------



## Simon100 (4. Dez 2011)

hä ?

%3d das steht doch nirgendwo.


----------

